# The Masters 2019



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

Just a few of the photos that I took on wednesday when I was allowed to have my camera on the course.

Fred Couples, Tiger Woods, Justin Thomas, Kevin Kisner, Jason Day, Marc Leishman, Matt Kuchar, Bernhard Langer, Rory McIlroy, Haotong Li... to name a few of the people that I got a high five from or said hello to.

Breakfast view overlooking the pastures as the sun breaks thru the trees. Love being on the family property.





Tiger and Kisner on the driving range.



Couples, Kisner, Woods, Thomas









Jason Day



Rory McIlroy



































These were our seats front row next to the walking path leading to the next T-box



Haotong Li



Its all about who you know in life to get hands on access to real time information



Matt Kucher


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Great photos! You got a great day to be there, looks stunning. Did you know that the grounds crew does not fertilize the course? They simply reel mow like crazy, overseed with rye, and water properly. Also having the multi-million $ Sub-Air system under the grass helps. They prob use a ton of Pre-Em though.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Those pictures are amazing. So is the turf.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

bmw said:


> Great photos! You got a great day to be there, looks stunning. Did you know that the grounds crew does not fertilize the course? They simply reel mow like crazy, overseed with rye, and water properly. Also having the multi-million $ Sub-Air system under the grass helps. They prob use a ton of Pre-Em though.


They had the sub air running. Lots of heavy traffic and soup ground was heavy topdress with paint. But the fairways and greens were great condition. Lots of water fell this week so things are saturated.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

bmw said:


> Great photos! You got a great day to be there, looks stunning. Did you know that the grounds crew does not fertilize the course? They simply reel mow like crazy, overseed with rye, and water properly. Also having the multi-million $ Sub-Air system under the grass helps. They prob use a ton of Pre-Em though.


$56 million dollar greens and grounds budget. Also after May 22 I think the course is closed all summer.


----------



## hutchenm (Jun 25, 2018)

Go Tiger!! No one is perfect, people shouldn't cast the first stone. I'm cheering for you!!


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

This is great !!!

I have been trying to get tickets for the past few years. I would love to go during the practice rounds or par 3. But long term I really like to go during the weekend.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

This post is awesome, fantastic pictures.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I want to go back. That place is amazing. The logistics of that place during the week is nuts. We got rained out the day we got tickets. We only got to spend about 2.5 hrs on the course.


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Had the pleasure of attending last year Tuesday and Wednesday. A few buddies and I rented an RV and drove there from Houston, playing RTJ courses along the way. Spent all day Tuesday and Wednesday there. Then played Augusta CC Thursday.

My expectations of the course were sky high and they still exceeded them. A magical place.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Finally! I was wondering if someone would start a Masters thred, thanks @jdpber . I was lucky enough to get down their for the Drive, Chip, and Putt contest. The kiddos had a blast and I got my fill of pimento cheese. Only bad part was we forgot our camera!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks for the great pics @jdpber! I would love to do this once...


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

RayTL said:


> Finally! I was wondering if someone would start a Masters thred, thanks @jdpber . I was lucky enough to get down their for the Drive, Chip, and Putt contest. The kiddos had a blast and I got my fill of pimento cheese. Only bad part was we forgot our camera!


I am fortunate to have a very nice Pro grade setup that I could bring with me in addition to having a greens official that had me a saved seat waiting, along with some up close access. Wednesday was a very great light for making photographs. I blasted off a shade over 800 images. Digital is amazing you pull the trigger and machine gun the target. A couple will be great if your settings as dialed in.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

You lucky dog! That place is beautiful on tv I can only imagine what it's like to be there in person.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I love watching it on tv. Not a golfer but the pros are amazing shot makers and Augusta is stunning.
I want to buy some turf paint now.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

It's Sunday! Let the triumph and heartbreak begin. :mrgreen:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Did ya'll see the 1.2MM bet that paid off? Wild.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Did ya'll see the 1.2MM bet that paid off? Wild.


Incredible story!


----------

